# Advice please on areas around Paphos



## Susandiane (Apr 20, 2010)

We have had an apartment on a small complex in Peyia for 5 years which fingers crossed we have sold. We like Peyia and our agent is starting to show us properties this next week. We are both retired and in our early 60's, I have arthritis. We have no preconceived ideas of what we are looking for other than it should not be on a complex, our agent has mentioned Tala which is not far away and we have noted that we will get more for our money in some of the out lying villages. I would be grateful for any comments on this. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

A lot of it depends on your needs, you mention you have arthritis - if it is very bad you may want to consider a bungalow. My father in law has it and has a hard time with the stairs which happened rather fast. Also, if you like your privacy and want quiet then a village farther away may be for you. There are a lot of nice areas around Paphos, is just depends on your preferences. Tala is nice in my opinion and popular but not overcrowded. Anarita, Timi, Konia, and Armou just to name a few are all nice and not too far either. 

Also, it is a buyers market so you are in a good position. Lastly, just because it is farther out does not always mean it will be less expensive as the owners ultimately determine the price. Some owner/sellers don't always listen to their agents advice on pricing so there are still overpriced properties in all areas but your agent should be able to advice what it is a fair price or not.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Another thing which should be taken into account is as you get older you do not want to be too far from the hospital so some of the outlying villages might not be a good idea.
Tala is a lovely village and as it close to Kamares which has a medical centre and where Houston medical are based it is somewhere that should be considered.
Other places which might be worth considering are Mesa Chorio, Mesogi, Konia and Anavargos.
All close to town but still with the village feel. 

Regards
Veronica


----------

